# High idle



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

I just purchased my 93 Nissan 4x4. It's the 4-cylinder 2.4 w/5-spd. When sitting it idles very high. I don't have a tach so don't know what rpm's but probably around 2000. Any suggestions on what to check? I did not find any loose vacuum lines. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KevinCro (Jan 31, 2012)

You probably have a bad Throttle Position Sensor. There is a testing procedure that you can use if you have access to a volt meter. You can find it on youtube.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Check for holes in vacuum hoses or hoses that have been disconnected.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll bet its the thermo element, it push's the fast idle cam... mounted on the back of the throttle chamber
try google on oem part # 16391-12G00


----------



## trforfun (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update and question...*

I had a smoke test done and found one small vacuum hose with a good-sized leak (since replaced). Also did a scope and got a code 41 (air intake temp sensor). I removed the air cleaner housing and found what I understand is a common problem--one wire was broken off the little sensor. I will replace this but can this cause a high idle? I will check into the part mentioned in the previous reply. Thanks for the suggestions...


----------

